# adding O rings to the collar



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

ive posted this on a another forum, but not getting many responses,


ive read about people adding a O ring to there dogs collar as the ones that are stitched in place are weaker,

apparently the O rings that is free hanging so to speak distributes the load more.

anyone know anything about this.

my girl is not a big puller but i like the piece of mind having strong hardware.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

what is an O ring


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes double O-ring are a Plus


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

Marty said:


> Yes double O-ring are a Plus


so i clip my bull snap at the end of my leash to the fixed O ring and the extra i added?

so its clipped to both


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

sydking said:


> so i clip my bull snap at the end of my leash to the fixed O ring and the extra i added?
> 
> so its clipped to both


Are we walking a dog or containing one??

Now I'm lost as a last yrs easter egg


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

walking, sorry sould of made it clearer


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Walking one ring will do


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have 0 rings on all our collars, it's so much easier to get a leash on them and always if they are on the chain they have one.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

wait a minute where would you put the O rings? and how thick are the O rings being used? are they the black o rings or the white ones?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

so i sitll dont know what an o ring is lol


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

thaim said:


> so i sitll dont know what an o ring is lol


I cant tell you what an O ring is..but i think you can find it in some piping throughout your home..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LMAO!!! ok we arent talking rubber o rings LOL... metal people!!! for use with chaining/ tethering/ leashing a dog LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

thaim said:


> so i sitll dont know what an o ring is lol


A picture from www.stillwaterkennelsupply.com of an O ring ( a rather large one)
Tough Loves Hollywood 2" 3-ply Collar and O-Ring


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> A picture from Stillwater Kennel Supply -- of an O ring ( a rather large one)
> Tough Loves Hollywood 2" 3-ply Collar and O-Ring


Wow, I've heard of using O rings before, but that one is gignormous lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

and i thought the one on peanuts collar was huge!


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> LMAO!!! ok we arent talking rubber o rings LOL... metal people!!! for use with chaining/ tethering/ leashing a dog LMAO


LOL MAN!! hey when people refer to O ring, I think O ring ok hahaha man dang man LOL now that Ive seen it I feel like a moron.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> Wow, I've heard of using O rings before, but that one is gignormous lol.


Lol yeah I couldn't find a pic with a smaller one lol.. I have never seen one that huge lol..


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

That is huge I get mine from the tractor supply stores. Mosstly around the leads and snaps.


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> A picture from Stillwater Kennel Supply -- of an O ring ( a rather large one)
> Tough Loves Hollywood 2" 3-ply Collar and O-Ring


see how they have it clipped to the huge O ring, i was more thinking of a much smaller one, the same as the D ring, and when walking the dogs, clip the leash through both, so if one snaps the other is there for back up, and since ther is two there is less strain.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

here is a picture of a Diamond with a normal size O ring, this is what we use


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I use double O-rings on tie outs... see collar side, collar goes through both O-rings


----------

